# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  (Xin tư vấn) Gà mờ xin các cụ tư vấn mua spin ạ

## Lamnguyen230890

Chào các cụ các bác trên 4room
 Dạ tình hình là ntn ạ. E đang dựng cái máy phay cnc đầu tay hành trình cỡ 310x310 mm mục đích chén nhôm trở xuống
 Hiện phần khung máy cũng hòm hòm nên e bắt đầu chuyển sang vụ mua sắm phần động cơ ạ. Cơ mà hoàn cảnh nhà em nó thế này. Nhà e thì nhỏ, e phải đặt máy tít trên sân thượng. Khu nhà e thì trong ngõ, mấy nhà hàng xóm thì toàn trẻ nhỏ nên việc gây ồn quá lớn là điều ko đc phép  :Frown: 
 E có đi nhiều nơi ngó nghiêng spindle rồi. Nhiều con nhìn chạy thích lắm, cơ mà cũng ko dám mua vì nó kêu to quá. Lọ mọ bao lâu mà vẫn chưa mua đc cái spin nào đúng ý về lắp máy cả. Bất quá e lên đây hỏi các bác xem thế nào ạ
 Các bác có thể tư vấn giúp e có dòng spindle nào cỡ 800w-1k5w phay nhôm ngọt mà chạy êm ko chỉ giúp con gà này với ạ.
 E cám ơn các bác  :Frown: (

----------


## biết tuốt

nhìn qua tưởng lão gà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
phay nhôm thì cần tốc độ cao mới bóng được, mà hành trình 300x300  thì chắc dùng spin chị na thôi  , thứ nhất là tốc độ cao 24000v/1p
thứ 2 là trọng lượng nó nhẹ , thứ 3 là cả bộ spindle + biến tần vẫn rẻ tiền hơn  mua mấy con của tư bản giẫy chết  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
cuối là phay nhôm kiểu gì cũng kêu , vấn đề kêu to hay nhỏ thôi

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## hung1706

hehe bác mua con spindle 1.5 hay 2.2 của TQ ấy ạ, xịn xịn thì mua mấy con giải nhiệt gió như hình nè

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Mấy e giải nhiệt gió thật sự là chát quá bác ạ. Spin tung của dùng có nổi ko các bác (e thì e dị ứng với hàng tàu lắm). Nhưng nếu nó quay êm với phay nhôm kha khá thì e cũng đành mua tạm vậy. Nhưng spin tàu nó cũng có nhiều hãng quá, các bác có thể cho e 1 vài cái thuơng hiệu mà các bác cảm thấy ok hơn cả đc ko ạ?
Cám ơn các bác nhiều ạ

----------


## GORLAK

Spindle mới chỏ có đồ tàu thôi bác, mình cũng xài đồ tàu, phay nhôm ào ào có gì đâu.

----------


## CKD

> Spindle mới chỏ có đồ tàu thôi bác, mình cũng xài đồ tàu, phay nhôm ào ào có gì đâu.


Em chơi con spindle tàu, 800W vẫn nhai được nhôm.
Tất nhiên là liệu cơm gắp mắm, kiểu gì cũng no ạ.

Cơ mà, theo em thấy thì các bác nhà ta cũng treo dê bán heo lắm. Nhất là mấy con 4 bạc tháo ra thấy có 3. Vậy nên lựa chọn nhà cung cấp uy tín cũng là một bài toán khó ạ. Spindle chơi đồ khó thì mình toàn tự mua hết nên cũng không giới thiệu cho bác là mua ở đâu được.

----------


## Luyến

Cụ mua ngay 1 con spindle 1,5kw dài 215mm collet er16, 4 vòng bi 7xxx tha hồ mà chạy. Giá em bán hữu nghị cho cụ 2,7t tha hồ mà chạy êm ái bền bỉ.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Em chơi con spindle tàu, 800W vẫn nhai được nhôm.
> Tất nhiên là liệu cơm gắp mắm, kiểu gì cũng no ạ.
> 
> Cơ mà, theo em thấy thì các bác nhà ta cũng treo dê bán heo lắm. Nhất là mấy con 4 bạc tháo ra thấy có 3. Vậy nên lựa chọn nhà cung cấp uy tín cũng là một bài toán khó ạ. Spindle chơi đồ khó thì mình toàn tự mua hết nên cũng không giới thiệu cho bác là mua ở đâu được.



A idol đây rồi!!! Bác ckd ạ. E đang dựng cái máy cnc bắt chước cái máy cnc mill h frame v2 của bác đây ạ :d
Thấy bác chơi spin 800 vẫn gọt nhôm như đúng rồi nên e cũng định mua spin cỡ đấy xem thế nào bác ạ :d

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Cụ mua ngay 1 con spindle 1,5kw dài 215mm collet er16, 4 vòng bi 7xxx tha hồ mà chạy. Giá em bán hữu nghị cho cụ 2,7t tha hồ mà chạy êm ái bền bỉ.



Cám ơn bác luyến, để e nghĩ ít bữa xem sao ạ. Bác luyến ở HN đúng ko ạ? Chỗ bác có nhận gia công lẻ cnc thép tấm ko bác

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ mua ngay 1 con spindle 1,5kw dài 215mm collet er16, 4 vòng bi 7xxx tha hồ mà chạy. Giá em bán hữu nghị cho cụ 2,7t tha hồ mà chạy êm ái bền bỉ.


Bác Luyến mở ra kiểm tra chưa? Bọn Tàu hay có cái màn treo đầu dê bán thịt chó là bác dính chưởng đóa  :Wink: 

** hôm trước nghe mấy lão trong forum mình than là nhập spin về, lúc bảo hành cho khách hàng mới lòi ra là bọn Tàu mắc dịch, chỉ chơi 3 bạc đạn thay vì 4 như quảng cáo, làm mấy ổng dính phốt theo **

Còn nếu mà đúng 4 con thiệt thì lần tới đặt ông 1 con  :Wink: 




> hehe bác mua con spindle 1.5 hay 2.2 của TQ ấy ạ, xịn xịn thì mua mấy con giải nhiệt gió như hình nè


Mấy con này giá thế nào ta?

----------


## h-d

> Mấy e giải nhiệt gió thật sự là chát quá bác ạ. Spin tung của dùng có nổi ko các bác (e thì e dị ứng với hàng tàu lắm). Nhưng nếu nó quay êm với phay nhôm kha khá thì e cũng đành mua tạm vậy. Nhưng spin tàu nó cũng có nhiều hãng quá, các bác có thể cho e 1 vài cái thuơng hiệu mà các bác cảm thấy ok hơn cả đc ko ạ?
> Cám ơn các bác nhiều ạ


Tiền nào của đó bác ơi, không chơi hàng tầu thì trả cái tư bản nào là rẻ cả

----------


## GORLAK

Trc mình mua 1 con trên cnc24h, nghe bảo 4 bạc, xui nó có vấn đề tháo ra coi luôn, đúng là có 4 bạc thật, cũng 800W.

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

http://m.thietbicnc.vn/product/detail?id=120

E đang ngắm e này vào đội hình các cụ ạ. Các cụ bảo xài gọt nhôm có ổn ko ạ  :Smile:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Tiền nào của đó bác ơi, không chơi hàng tầu thì trả cái tư bản nào là rẻ cả



Dạ cái này e hiểu thưa bác. Cơ mà liệu cơm mà gắp mắm thôi bác ạ. Điều kiện e chưa có nhiều nên lom dom ngó nghiêng nhặt nhạnh trong tầm ví  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Dự trù cho dự án đầu tiên trong khoảng 20tr đổ lại. Mà cái phần cơ khí đang đặt về đã ngốn quá nửa rồi ạ. Phần điện đóm với động cơ e phải loay hoay xoay sao cho đủ xài mà ko tốn kém quá mức bác ạ.

----------


## Gamo

> http://m.thietbicnc.vn/product/detail?id=120
> 
> E đang ngắm e này vào đội hình các cụ ạ. Các cụ bảo xài gọt nhôm có ổn ko ạ


Mua của bác Luyến kìa, hàng có vẻ ngon & giá rẻ hơn, có gì bắt đền cũng dễ  :Wink: 

ZhenYu thấy anh em cũng hay mua mặc dù thường thì mình ko quan tâm thương hiệu bằng tên nào có tóc  :Wink:  Bác phay nhôm mà mua trúng đồ dỏm thì đi con spindle sớm lắm, do đó nên kiếm người bán hàng nào mà bác thấy tin cậy.

----------

Lamnguyen230890, Luyến

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ e hiểu ạ. Bác Luyến bán cho thì e thấy ko lăn tăn mấy :d  Căn bản con spin trong link nhiều ng khen tốt nên thích quá :d
Cái quan trọng như bác nói, đó là chữ tín thôi ạ -.-

----------


## Luyến

4 bạc đạn các bác ah. Mà là 4 bạc đạn loại tốt hàng nhà em lắp máy bán cho khách á. bán cho bác này nói là hữu nghị thì là bán rẻ cho bác ấy dùng chơi. lãi lờ đựoc mấy mà mà em đưong đầu ra lừa bác ấy. Mất uy tín của em

----------


## Gamo

Ui ui... chít tui... hehe ko có ý nói bác Luyến nhe... tại có lão trên đây cũng nổi tiếng, hay ráp máy mà bị dính chưởng Chị Na nên nhắc bác đề phòng thui, sợ bác chưa mở nó ra kiểm tra...

Con sờ pín đầu tiên của mình cũng bị y chang cái lão dính chưởng kia: mua trên Aliexpress, nó quảng cáo 4 bạc đạn loại tốt của châu Âu, mua về cả năm, bị lụt rỉ sét, cốt ko quay. Tha nó qua nhà cái lão "ai cũng biết là ai đấy", mở ra mới biết có 3 bạc, mà bạc 6xxx nữa mới đểu chứ... may mà lão ấy thay cho 3 con 7xxx, chạy 2-3 năm nay chưa chết  :Wink:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Cũng tại bác bị lừa nhiều nên mất niềm tin vào cuộc sống  :Wink: 




> Ui ui... chít tui... hehe ko có ý nói bác Luyến nhe... tại có lão trên đây cũng nổi tiếng, hay ráp máy mà bị dính chưởng Chị Na nên nhắc bác đề phòng thui, sợ bác chưa mở nó ra kiểm tra...
> 
> Con sờ pín đầu tiên của mình cũng bị y chang: mua trên Aliexpress, nó quảng cáo 4 bạc đạn loại tốt của châu Âu, mua về cả năm, bị lụt rỉ sét, cốt ko quay. Tha nó qua nhà cái lão "ai cũng biết là ai đấy", mở ra mới biết có 3 bạc, mà bạc 6xxx nữa mới đểu chứ... may mà lão ấy thay cho 3 con 7xxx, chạy 2-3 năm nay chưa chết

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Thế bác để cho e 1 bộ e xài xem sao :d. E đặt bác cuối tuần e qua bác lấy ^^
 Bác Luyến có nhận cnc lẻ thép tấm ko bác? Có gì e nhận đủ combo cơ khi về e qua bác nhờ gia công vài chi tiết, tiện thể lấy luôn e spin cho tiện ^^.

----------

Diyodira, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Thế bác để cho e 1 bộ e xài xem sao :d. E đặt bác cuối tuần e qua bác lấy ^^
>  Bác Luyến có nhận cnc lẻ thép tấm ko bác? Có gì e nhận đủ combo cơ khi về e qua bác nhờ gia công vài chi tiết, tiện thể lấy luôn e spin cho tiện ^^.


Có nhận gia công chi tiết bác ah. Bác muốn làm chi tiết như thế nào ??

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Diyodira

> Có nhận gia công chi tiết bác ah. Bác muốn làm chi tiết như thế nào ??



bác L có người mở hàng rồi, bác Lamnguyen làm con máy to to đi cho bác L chạy rodai con khủng long luôn  :Smile: 

thanks

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

> Có nhận gia công chi tiết bác ah. Bác muốn làm chi tiết như thế nào ??


Dạ e phải chờ combo về đủ mới đo đạc rồi sang nhờ bác phay đc ạ. E ko biết vẽ kỹ thuật hay vẽ bằng phần mềm gì cả. Chỉ biết vẽ nét ngang nét dọc bằng tay bản thiết kế thôi ạ. Hy vọng bác có thể hiểu và gia công đc  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Nhà e chật phải để lên sân thượng bác ạ. To quá nặng quá e sợ sập bố nó trần ạ  :Frown: 
Làm cái máy mini be bé chế cháo cnc cho đỡ cơn nghiện thôi ạ  :Smile: )

----------


## cnc amater

tiện cho e hỏi có cụ nào có con spindle gỗ, 2,2kw cũ ko ,e cần 1 con ạ, thank các cụ

----------


## vtco05

> Chào các cụ các bác trên 4room
>  Dạ tình hình là ntn ạ. E đang dựng cái máy phay cnc đầu tay hành trình cỡ 310x310 mm mục đích chén nhôm trở xuống
>  Hiện phần khung máy cũng hòm hòm nên e bắt đầu chuyển sang vụ mua sắm phần động cơ ạ. Cơ mà hoàn cảnh nhà em nó thế này. Nhà e thì nhỏ, e phải đặt máy tít trên sân thượng. Khu nhà e thì trong ngõ, mấy nhà hàng xóm thì toàn trẻ nhỏ nên việc gây ồn quá lớn là điều ko đc phép 
>  E có đi nhiều nơi ngó nghiêng spindle rồi. Nhiều con nhìn chạy thích lắm, cơ mà cũng ko dám mua vì nó kêu to quá. Lọ mọ bao lâu mà vẫn chưa mua đc cái spin nào đúng ý về lắp máy cả. Bất quá e lên đây hỏi các bác xem thế nào ạ
>  Các bác có thể tư vấn giúp e có dòng spindle nào cỡ 800w-1k5w phay nhôm ngọt mà chạy êm ko chỉ giúp con gà này với ạ.
>  E cám ơn các bác (


Chơi cái 2.2KW sài cho khỏe phay nhôm phải dùng nước giải nhiệt vật liệu phay mới ngon bác ạ 2.2 mình phay thấy ngon hơn 1.5KW nhiều

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

Dạ. Chơi 2,2kw thì nhất rồi còn gì nữa cụ ^^
Cơ mà các cụ trên 4room bảo thằng china 1,5kw same same 800w(??)
Đúng là mấy cụ khựa, treo đầu dê bán thịt chó chả biết đâu mà lần =.=

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ. Chơi 2,2kw thì nhất rồi còn gì nữa cụ ^^
> Cơ mà các cụ trên 4room bảo thằng china 1,5kw same same 800w(??)
> Đúng là mấy cụ khựa, treo đầu dê bán thịt chó chả biết đâu mà lần =.=


đầu dê thịt chó mà giá thịt chó mà cụ

----------


## cncchi

e đang dư con này mà ko biết làm gì các bác ạ

----------

